# Neighbors are irrationally scared of german shepherds?



## gville_dogmom (Aug 8, 2013)

Hey everyone I am posting because I have been so frustrated recently while taking my dog in my new neighborhood for walks by a bunch of my rude neighbors. I was wondering if anyone else has had this problem and what you usually say when it happens? It took every bit of effort for me to not say something snarky 

The townhouse complex I live in has a bunch of people with dogs, which I was really looking forward to when I first moved here. It's advertised as one of the most dog-friendly rental places in the area, and that is one of the main reasons I chose it. However, my boy is easily the biggest one here (~ 80 lbs). All the other dogs are mostly little ones. The rental property management actually had a rule prohibiting dogs over 50 lbs but my boy floored the staff with his great manners and they were able to make an exception for me. 

So many of the other pet parents here are afraid of my dog. Maybe the non-pet parents are also afraid, but they're not the ones who go for daily walks in the neighborhood and go up to talk to me. My dog walks at my side and heels perfectly, always on one side, always slightly behind me, never pulling in any direction, even when he sees another dog/cat/squirrel. He'll look at another dog if we walk past them, but does not even sniff or try to play with them unless I give him the go ahead. 

I've had neighbors scream at me for *daring* to walk on the same path as them and their dog, when their little bichon/terrier/whatever is on the end of their retractable leash, lunging towards me and snarling. I don't stereotype owners with the type/size of dog they have, but the vast majority of neighborhood dogs here have small dog syndrome and their parents are afraid of MY cgc-certified well mannered dog... ugh!

What can I even do in this situation? I am insulted they think my dog is a threat and I am insulted they think I wouldn't be able to handle my dog even if he was unpredictable and secretly vicious. I may only be 20 lbs heavier than my dog but cmon. I refuse to apologize for walking my dog on a path that is intended for all the neighborhood residents. Is all hope lost? Is there a non-confrontational way I can assure a hysterical fearful person that my dog is not a danger?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

your dog is big and it's a Shepherd. yield to the people with
the smaller dogs. they'll appreciate it.


----------



## kjdreyer (Feb 7, 2013)

Hmm, small dog syndrome, that's a good euphemism! Is your dog actually good with small dogs, like even off leash? (BTW, sounds like you have a very nicely trained dog!) Anyway, if you're sure your dog is bomb-proof, maybe you could invite some of the scared owners to a meet-n-greet with your dog, so they could relax and not worry that their little one's going to be shredded. Good luck!


----------



## Damicodric (Apr 13, 2013)

Dog mom.

The only responsibility you have is to the townhome association who made the exception for you and to your majestic GSD.

Continue to be the excellent owner that you seem to be and let the others be as they are. 

Carry your head high, as I am sure your GSD does.

Don't get sucked into their candy ass world. Ultimately, as they notice you and your GSD's excellence, they will back off.

In my community, on Sunday am, there is a dog walking group of folks with all kinds, but mostly little yip dogs. I couldn't be less interested in joining them. Occasionally, we cross each other when I walk my three GSD's. I know they get a little uncomfortable, as they approach me, but we are always in control and keep right on going. 

Good luck to you.


----------



## Las Presitas (May 10, 2013)

I have a huge black lab. I had people cross the road a block ahead of us. (without dogs) Some people have come across dogs that are not well behaved and they have developed a fear. Just remember it is not about your dog, probably just a bad memory. Prejudice is not just about people....


----------



## Zookeep (May 17, 2012)

As you pass the yappy, out of control little dogs, just say "oh my, it looks like someone is in need of a little obedience training"


----------



## Las Presitas (May 10, 2013)

zookeep said:


> as you pass the yappy, out of control little dogs, just say "oh my, it looks like someone is in need of a little obedience training"


lol


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Zookeep said:


> As you pass the yappy, out of control little dogs, just say "oh my, it looks like someone is in need of a little obedience training"


 
I like this lol

Really the other owners being idiots, isn't your problem. Go about your day and enjoy your walks with your well behaved dog. If the complex made an exception for your dog based on your dogs manners, that's all that manners. Too bad they didn't do that with the yappers. I don't mind small dogs. I really don't, but I expect them to behave just as nicely and appropriately as my larger dogs. 

I understand being offended by those having rude yappy aggressive ankle biters who judge me and my well behaved dogs. Yes, my dog has the power to seriously hurt someone but my dog is the one who will show restraint in situations whereas their yappers aren't likely to do that.


----------



## DanDan (Aug 7, 2013)

urgh... I *HATE* people like that. Can't train their little dogs properly and criticize people with bigger dogs even when they are properly trained!... I'm no Satanist but here's a good rule from the book. 
"When walking in open territory, bother no one. If someone bothers you, ask him to stop. If he does not stop, destroy him"
Sounds like you have a perfect dog in my books! Don't let them get you down.


----------



## gville_dogmom (Aug 8, 2013)

kjdreyer said:


> Hmm, small dog syndrome, that's a good euphemism! Is your dog actually good with small dogs, like even off leash? (BTW, sounds like you have a very nicely trained dog!) Anyway, if you're sure your dog is bomb-proof, maybe you could invite some of the scared owners to a meet-n-greet with your dog, so they could relax and not worry that their little one's going to be shredded. Good luck!


He ignores all dogs when on leash unless the other dog is very reactive or butt-sniffy, and even then all he does is sniff back. Off leash he plays well with dogs of all sizes. Certain small dogs that can keep up, he loves running around with them and letting them chase him. With other small dogs, he realizes can't keep up (aka he runs and they don't chase him) and ignores them. I would love a chance to talk to these fearful owners, human-to-human without our dogs and assure them of the type of dog owner I am, but I only ever see them when on walks with the dogs, and they look at me like I'm a criminal and start yelling if I'm anywhere near them. I don't know which units are their apartments, and I would feel creepy leaving a note to invite them over even if I did. I don't need the entire neighborhood to love me and my dog, I just want them to be polite when I am doing nothing wrong.


----------



## gville_dogmom (Aug 8, 2013)

Zookeep said:


> As you pass the yappy, out of control little dogs, just say "oh my, it looks like someone is in need of a little obedience training"


I might steal this phrase! Who knows, if they take it literally some good can come from it! Thanks everyone for the encouragement, I had the luxury of no breed/size-prejudice from my previous neighbors and was totally unprepared for what this new townhouse complex had to offer me!


----------



## belladonnalily (May 24, 2013)

My neighbors in town are terrified of all dogs. They are Indian, so my understanding is that it is cultural. My lab/heelerX is the friendliest dog ever. Some mornings her tail thwumps their door as she is waiting for me and they'll answer the "knock" in their door. The father will literally scream and slam the door!  Once I reached back in my door for something and Luna tried to walk in their apartment, tail wagging, to greet them. That almost caused a heart attack! 

As Tucker gets bigger, I'm expecting them to move...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

It depends on if it's genuine fear or past experiences.

Since it's happening consistently with the same group of people I'm leaning towards them being defensive.

It's happened to me that people with poorly trained/untrained dogs will see a well trained dog and react defensively because they *know* their dogs are brats and you and your well trained dog emphasize their failure.

They redirect their negative feelings onto you and your dog and the self reinforce each other to feel better (I've seen the little doggie cliques at apts/townhomes and parks).

If it's genuine fear then talking with the person and consistently demonstrating that your dog is a good canine citizen would be all it takes.

For the defensive types I'm thinking just keep your distance and perhaps get a vest for your dog with patches that say 'I'm friendly', 'Please ask to pet me'. I've found that vests on my dogs will really alter their perception of my dog. 

I wouldn't confront the defensive people or give them any ammunition. Just do you what you do and they will hopefully warm up over time seeing you and your calm well trained dog.


----------



## Okin (Feb 27, 2013)

It is a tough situation but all you can do is keep your dog well behaved and let them get mad if they want to. My neighbor has Mastiffs so my dogs are small LOL. Personally I prefer when people cross the street when I have my dogs out one less person walking by my house and my dogs hehe.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Your post is timely, I've just experienced this 2x this week. Once at the dog park. All my daughter and I did was get out of the car with our GSD in the parking lot, I immediately hear whispers, "ooo, it's a German Shepherd, and one person leashed their dog in the dog park, it got very quiet. The funny thing is we were not going to the dog park, but there is a large grassy soccer and baseball field to walk around, that's where we were heading.

Last night, we went to a small private beach. When I arrived, I saw a white shepherd that I know from training, it is terrified of Molly, so I chose to go on the left side of the beach (they were on the right), where they could not access us unless climbing over some rocks. After they went home, Molly wanted to go on the right side of the beach, so as we were climbing up the rocks, I see a family of 6 with a Beagle at the top of the stairs, its' a steep stairway, 45 steps. They see Molly and freeze, watch us for a bit, then decide to leave. As they were leaving, my neighbor with 2 red Huskies was coming in, the Beagle people told her, Oh, you better watch out, there's a huge black Shepherd on the beach, it looks really scary. The husky owner did not say anything out loud, but inside she was thinking, "Oh, I hope it's Molly!" and it was. So the huskies came down and had a great play evening with Molly, all went home exhausted.

If you dog is well trained, try pulling over off the path and have your dog go into the "down" position. Let your neighbors know the dog is well trained and not a threat. Having Molly go down usually puts other dogs and their owners at ease. We live in a condo cluster where almost everyone has a 10lb dog. Molly has become friends with many of them.


----------



## dioworld (Feb 1, 2012)

People can scare all they want and i don't care. I have my rights and my dog is NOT attacking anybody. If they don't like it, they can move.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

I know that you should not HAVE to, but think about putting a colorful bandana on your dog. Perhaps also teach him some funny/cool tricks and show off a little. Remo (who was gigantic) used to always carry his hot pink precious Frisbee along on our walks and it seemed to make people smile. 

Every year at the beach, he would be walking at a perfect off leash heel and people would snatch up their babies and give us the stink eye. But someone with an out of control little rat dog would not cause anyone to bat an eye. 

It sucks, but unfortunately that's the way it is.


----------



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

I get the same thing 
There is a german shepherd in my neighborhood that is very reactive to other dogs, I had the lovely joy of having this dog attack one of mine even. So when I first moved here a lot of people thought my gsds were that dog. I have had people yell at me but mostly it is people avoiding us, giving us the stink eye and crossing the street.
My dogs are exceptionally well behaved and have always been well mannered - even when the other dog is trying to attack them. My pack does look scary though, especially with one of my dogs being a muzzled pit bull (Ontario law). Here are some things that I do to impress the neighbors and show every one my dogs are under control:
I regularly practise obedience right in front of all of the townhouses. Long stays, sits/downs/stands from a distance, recalls, finishes, formal heeling. I will down stay my dogs about 15' from the sidewalk while other people and their dogs pass by. I always make a huge fuss and big praise parties and dance around with the dogs. People really notice how well behaved my dogs are and how much fun we have. 
If I see a reactive dog coming and there is enough room beside the sidewalk to give them space I will down my dog while they pass. I think this is embarrassing to the reactive dogs owner but shows you have good control and your dog is not a threat. If there is not enough room to give them proper space then I will walk on the road - I do try and be respectful. 
And I am known to put bandanas on them, I do think it makes them look less menacing. I also dress them up for hallowe'en, Canada day and Christmas and walk them through the neighborhood. 
Just try to be as pleasant as you can but don't waste your time on them and don't worry about it. Over time they will get over it or just ignore you. Most of the people in my neighborhood now know who my dogs are and adore them. Many of the reactive dogs owners now give us space and walk on the road out of respect, whereas they used to just stare at us as we walked calmly by. And they generally make comments about how bad their dogs are and how they wish they were like mine haha.


----------



## etorres (Jul 31, 2013)

wow i thought i only that problem , i also have a new GSD he is 98lbs and pure black i got him thru a friendwho needed a new home wile he is deployed , my housing area dreads everytime i walk him 3 times a day , they named him satan even though his name is Baxter . I am not sure that these people have any clue on the kindness of these breeds and how docile they can be . dont pay attention to them and you should be fine .


----------



## rgrey (Jul 30, 2013)

You are not alone! Two weeks after we moved in someone left the side gate open (could have been Hubby or me or the teenage lawn cleaner kid, or maybe the wind blew it open, no idea) and the Ol Man trotted out, came around front, and laid down by the front door. Neighbor across the street (who hadn't introduced herself) STORMED over, literally stomping and raising a fuss. As soon as she stepped on our porch the Ol Man got up and growled (or so she said). She ran back to her house and called the cops. 

And that's how we met the neighbors on either side of us. 

The people on the left came over (nicely), knocked on our door and said our dog was loose. Of course me, being the idiot, said "no he's not, he's right out back" and she turned and pointed. Ol Man, sitting by the door, happy as a lark. Then she told me the lady on the corner had called the cops and to be prepared, and left. Deputy Sheriff came out, chatted with us for a bit, loved all over the Ol Man (who was a total ham), and warned us that if he got out and went on her property she could legally shoot him. 

After he left the neighbors all around came over, introduced themselves, and commiserated on how much of a dog-hater that person was and how she'd made complaints on all of them at some time or another. LOL! Talk about an ice breaker for meeting the neighbors!! 

Its been 6 years and that lady still won't talk to us, will actually go back in the house if she seems me working in the front yard. Her husband is really really nice though. Very leery of dogs but will chat with us and even say "hi" to the dog when we were out walking.


----------



## brebrehj (Jan 18, 2013)

I get the same thing in the neighborhood I now live in. Most of the owner here own pits or pit mixes so it seems kinda odd to me. 
Ive gotten "you're rather tiny to be walking those big dogs, hope you have a good grip" to please stop at let me cross the streer first. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

I really wouldn't worry about the other neighbors as long as you are being responsible with your dog. I've had people grab their kids when I am walking some of my dogs and I am pretty much over going out of my way to educate people like that. If someone is open, then that's another thing.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Personally, if it were me, I'd ignore the comments and enjoy my walk.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

meeting with the people that have concerns is a good idea.
you know when they're out walking. go out without your
dog and introduce yourself and discuss your dog. if you
were encountering dogs that could snatch your GSD
with not problem what would you do? i wonder what
advise the people would who are encouraging you to
be less than an ambassador would give if you were
encountering dogs that could snatch your dog with
no problem?


----------



## mechanic1908 (Jul 16, 2013)

kjdreyer said:


> Hmm, small dog syndrome, that's a good euphemism! Is your dog actually good with small dogs, like even off leash? (BTW, sounds like you have a very nicely trained dog!) Anyway, if you're sure your dog is bomb-proof, maybe you could invite some of the scared owners to a meet-n-greet with your dog, so they could relax and not worry that their little one's going to be shredded. Good luck!


If the dog's in the OP's area are reacting to her dog in the way described, the LAST thing I would do is have a "meet and greet" simply because a vicious "purse dog" attacking your well behaved dog is a disaster waiting to happen.
We used to have a female GSD who was the perfectly trained, non reactive dog everyone would want.
Until we were walking her and she was attacked by a pair of little, unleashed, "purse dog's"
After the encounter, her first reaction forever after was to assume the other dog she's meeting was going to attack her.
No amount of training or work with her would work it out of her, we had to learn to deal with it.
I would just not worry what my neighbours think, I mean there's an old saying, something like "you can't fix stupid" or something like that.
Good luck.


----------



## Ares God Of War (Jan 13, 2011)

I have lived at my place maybe 8 mths now and we didn't have karma at the time.. we live in a little neighborhood where everyone is really old no offense to anyone. That have their little dogs as we do too. But one neighbor used to be nice to us until we got Karma and her whole demeanor changed she was rude always saying karma is going to be a big dog and would just not be nice.. I ignore her when she walks now and lately when she sees us out she turns the other way lol. That way I now don't have to say anything rude to her but now there are other people on her bandwagon but ive come to the conclusion that oh well haters gonna hate lol and I don't care what she thinks about karma. But I know how you feel!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I've gotten the comments about me not being big enough for such a large dog and people acting like I have no control. Yesterday some visitors to the veterinary clinic that just opened walked their golden mix right into my front yard. I was coming back from the post office, so put Raina in a sit and practiced LAT (at the stupid people in my front yard). She was wonderful. I was so proud, she didn't even bark and we have been working on that for a long time - the idiot in my front yard then screamed at me to "Get that dog under control" while his dog on the extendo lead was under no control at all in my yard. Needless to say my patience ran out on that and Raina hates it when strangers yell so she barked and I yelled at him to get out of my yard so I could go home. He cussed at me some more then jerked his dog along back to the vet. I waited until I calmed down - at least 30 minutes then walked up to the vet clinic and told them what happened. When they bought the building we had 3 city hall meetings including zoning and everyone in the neighborhood was promised no dog walking from the vet clinic on our road. My yard is the closest green spot from the clinic and acts like a magnet apparently cause they are using my yard as a potty break before going into the vet. When I explained my issues to the receptionist including how I am working on LAT with my dog aggressive dog and I would really appreciate their cooperation in keeping their clients from using my yard as I wanted to be a good neighbor and not have to yell at people, she was really nice and knew who the people were (apparently they had come in complaining) and promised to make an effort to let everyone know they are not to walk in the yards behind the clinic. Moral of the story, some people feel entitled to walk their dogs where ever they want but don't want any scary German Shepherds any where near them. Ignore them and continue on if possible. It's the life we lead for having such majestic beautiful animals.


----------



## Ltleo (Nov 18, 2012)

I have a sim situation, but I own my house. My Neighbor is so called afraid of germen shepherds. And yes he has one of those Sitz dogs that he baby's and the dog runs the house. So be it who am I to say what others do with theirs right? So now my pup is 10 months, we train every week. My hous is up on a elevated lot with a large stone wall around it then flat front yard grass. So I let my dog out with me and he will go into the front had and then the back which is fenced.
Now when Easton was about two months his dog got nasty with Easton and bit him on the side, so I think Easton remembers that and when he sees or hears him Easton will bark. 
My Neighbor will walk his dog all the time and when I'm out with Easton and he hears the other dog Easton will bark and run to the front yard. ow, Easton always stops on command and will come when ever I call even in distraction, plus as I said my property is elevated by ten steps and set back from everything else. So there is no way for him to even get to my Neighbors dog. He just barks and when I call him he comes right away and stops. I never let Easton out with out me also.
So I get a email from my neighbor asking me to keep my dog on a leash on my own property because as he put it, the other night Easton scares the crap out of him when he was barking and running in the yard, that he thought he would come and attack him. And as he put it,(this is what got my goat) you know all those big dogs you hear story's of how they attack other dogs and bite kids. I have my parents dog here with me also and I don't want to get bit.
I just bit my tounge and emailed him back assuring him that my dog is never out alone, that we train each week and he has cert Obediance papers already. P.us to point out I don't think he is going to jump a face and then leap 8 feet down across a yard to get to you. I tried to use humor and then I invited him to come to our training class and I would even have him work Easton with me with the trainer and other dogs to help your nerves.
Got no response.... All the while his dog can never be off leash as it does not listen and just runs the house... Oh and two houses down there is a lady that has two small dogs and lets them out loose no leash and they run up and down the block. I almost hit them with my truck three times pulling into my driveway. You think he would say something to her?? Nope, he just opens his front door and let's those dogs into his house when they are running free... Lol... It's just the ol small dog , big dog thing I guess...
You are doing great, just kill with kindness and control your life don't waste your time on others that want drama


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you can have rights and you can have respect for other people.
try having respect and see how far that takes you and your dog.



dioworld said:


> People can scare all they want and i don't care. I have my rights and my dog is NOT attacking anybody. If they don't like it, they can move.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

just curious tho, ive had the same kind of thing happen what are our rights tho? like u want to say something snarky but if we do have a large powerful dog and they have a tiny helpless dog with one of those leashes that streach. If there dog runs into ours and trys to bite ours. Ours fights back. You know what will happen. We bascially will get in trouble right? we dont have any rights really? other than hide our dog and kinda jump in front and kick theirs.


if you kick someones dog they will call the police on you though.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

Gretchen said:


> Your post is timely, I've just experienced this 2x this week. Once at the dog park. All my daughter and I did was get out of the car with our GSD in the parking lot, I immediately hear whispers, "ooo, it's a German Shepherd, and one person leashed their dog in the dog park, it got very quiet. The funny thing is we were not going to the dog park, but there is a large grassy soccer and baseball field to walk around, that's where we were heading.
> 
> Last night, we went to a small private beach. When I arrived, I saw a white shepherd that I know from training, it is terrified of Molly, so I chose to go on the left side of the beach (they were on the right), where they could not access us unless climbing over some rocks. After they went home, Molly wanted to go on the right side of the beach, so as we were climbing up the rocks, I see a family of 6 with a Beagle at the top of the stairs, its' a steep stairway, 45 steps. They see Molly and freeze, watch us for a bit, then decide to leave. As they were leaving, my neighbor with 2 red Huskies was coming in, the Beagle people told her, Oh, you better watch out, there's a huge black Shepherd on the beach, it looks really scary. The husky owner did not say anything out loud, but inside she was thinking, "Oh, I hope it's Molly!" and it was. So the huskies came down and had a great play evening with Molly, all went home exhausted.
> 
> If you dog is well trained, try pulling over off the path and have your dog go into the "down" position. Let your neighbors know the dog is well trained and not a threat. Having Molly go down usually puts other dogs and their owners at ease. We live in a condo cluster where almost everyone has a 10lb dog. Molly has become friends with many of them.



why is the white shep so scared? i met a couple that were terrified of mine without ever meeting mine.


----------



## dioworld (Feb 1, 2012)

doggiedad said:


> you can have rights and you can have respect for other people.
> try having respect and see how far that takes you and your dog.


I do have respect that's why i put my dog on leash in public areas.
They are the ones that need to respect my rights. Me walking my big dog did not disturb them in anyway. The way those people giving me weird look is showing THEY are the ones is not respecting me.

If you are white, try giving that look to a black couple walking in white neighborhood, that is discrimination. Those people are discriminating me and my well behave big dog.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

pets4life said:


> why is the white shep so scared? i met a couple that were terrified of mine without ever meeting mine.


I don't know. My dog and the white shepherd were in the same training classes and were fine together. Then last year, realized the owner lived near us and randomly met at the beach, his dog was terrified. He wanted them to play, we tried for a bit, but I called my dog off. The white shep was clearly distressed. I saw them again a couple days ago as they were leaving. There was a long haired black retriever at the beach, and the owner's said the white shep was initially scared of him too.


----------



## Thorny (Nov 4, 2012)

It stinks that folks treat you in a way that you dislike due to the friend at the end of your leash. In my old neighborhood I rather liked it though when the dirtbag teens would walk the other way when we approached with gunnar. 

I treat people walking pit bulls in the same manner that you describe people treating you. I pull my kids close and I give a wide berth. From my perspective I'd rather keep them safe, than be sorry that I didn't. And protecting my family is more important to me than the feelings of the other dog owner.

At the end of the day, good people will eventually give you a chance to make friends and our pups will make clear who are the people that we should be avoiding anyways. Be they neighbors or strangers.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

lol throny you are too funny


----------



## Seger (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm new to owning a GSD and I'm flabbergasted at the reaction from people to the dog. Reading a few of these posts has been helpful. We rescued a near-dead black shepherd a year ago and he is fast becoming one of the best rescues I've ever owned. The reaction from others has troubled me. My late husky/chow mix (looked like a shepherd) was 85 lbs. and people had no problem with her. Seger at the same size is not getting the same reaction - people are afraid of him. Many times I've run into people at the parks on our walks with out-of-control dogs that are barking their heads off at Seger, pulling their owner's arms out of their sockets and I get the weird ugly look from the owner even though my dog is under control, is not barking, heeling right next to me and is looking at them quizzically, he is guilty before he ever opens his mouth. Thank goodness I have great neighbors who are all dog lovers and have brains they utilize. Thanks for helping me understand that people just don't know the breed and how absolutely wonderful they are. I'm sticking w/the GSD folks from now on!


----------



## gville_dogmom (Aug 8, 2013)

While my problem hasn't ended it does make me feel MUCH better that I am not the only one facing this ridiculous judgement! It's true, I will have to learn to ignore the stupid comments and take pride in the fact that I am a caring and responsible mom of a rescue dog who I have taught to have good manners and follow me as a leader. It's just hard, as a first-time GSD owner (I've had beagles and lab mixes previously) to go from a neighborhood community that fawned over my dog and was excited to socialize all kinds of dogs in the shared paths and grassy areas, to a neighborhood where some old lady is shrieking "OH MY GOD GET THAT VICIOUS THING AWAY FROM ME". Sucks for her, she can either get over her fear or plan her walks when I'm not around.

My boyfriend made me feel better about this situation the other day. We went for a walk together (without our dog) and walked by one of the neighbors I knew to be hostile and her equally hostile westie. The westie on the flexi leash of course walked towards us, ignoring that his/her owner was walking in the other direction. My boyfriend then got into a silent play stance with the dog, and the westie went wild and started barking and lunging. When my neighbor failed at getting her dog to quiet down or stop pulling, my boyfriend told her while laughing "ma'am, looks like you need control of your dog, we could have gotten hurt!". She continued yelling at her dog and hurredly dragged her dog in the other direction. The fun begins...


----------



## ImJaxon (Jan 21, 2013)

hah! theres a little chihuaua that goes ape crazy when he sees jaxon. jaxon of course thinks he's a toy. seriously though, that little dog has a set on him, because he probably looks like sushi with legs to an 85lb dog. LOL.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

You know, I've only ever had nothing but positive experiences taking my German Shepherds places, they are generally very well behaved, but the vast majority of people usually come up and complement how beautiful my dogs are and recall past memories of long lost German Shepherds, even if they are afraid, or have little dogs, they will say things like " beautiful dog", I've never had someone say anything derogatory or mean about my dogs.


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

I've had the same problem with "small dog folk"; from little purse-dogs on Flexis straight up charging my GSD at Tractor Supply ("WHAT DID YOUR DOG DO TO MY SWEET LITTLE FLUFFY?!" *eyeroll*) all the way to having them picked up a from a block away and carried above shoulder-height 'just in case'. As wonderfully cathartic as it would feel to snap back with a witty and, frankly, well-deserved retort keep in mind that in your case these folks are going to be your neighbors for a while.

You'll catch more flies with honey than vinegar. Once you 'win over' a couple of the locals they're likely to talk, and gossip spreads fast in the purse-dog crowd. You might go from "that dangerous beast dog owner" to "the local person to ask for dog training advice", and that's a powerful position to hold. When someone with a dog reacts to yours, start a conversation.

"Hello! I'm from 7B, I've seen you guys out before. This is *dogs name*, and I'm DogMom. Who is this beautiful little pup?"

Get them talking about their own dog, and then you can really turn on the charm. Questions like "is there any place we can take *dogs name* around here to play with other dogs? He loves playdates, we haven't met anybody to play with here yet" or "is your pup friendly? *dogs name* is very sweet and we'd love to say hi" are direct, and if they're going to be a butt to you it makes it much more difficult when you're ever so nice. If they are going to be a butt, they'll at least look really ugly doing it if anybody else is watching, and you (and your dog!) will look like an angel by comparison.

Playing offensive strategy won't net you much except a few good one-liners and a lot of resentment in the community. Who knows... that yappy poodle and it's 85 year old mom might make a heck of a margarita at the block party!


----------

